
A Cheap, Simple Way to Control the Coronavirus - severine
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/03/opinion/coronavirus-tests.html
======
joe_the_user
This seems promising. Test everyone, all the time, for a short of time. Virus
should be done soon-ish.

Thinking about the way it could fail is frustrating. There's everything from
employers resenting employee's absence to who knows what pundit denouncing the
plan.

